# Fehler im ISPConfig Cron - Protokoll



## eeezy (8. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,
mein Server rennt eigentlich ganz gut bis auf die Tatsache das ich immer wieder die gleichen Fehler im Cron Protokoll habe.


```
PHP Warning:  Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in  /usr/local/ispconfig/server/mods-available/monitor_core_module.inc.php  on line 1118
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.33.5-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
Failed to load mptctl
```
Nutze ISPConfig 3.0.3.2 auf einem Ubuntu 10.04 Server
Hat das evtl. damit was zu tun das ich seit einigen Version auch keinen Raid Staus mehr angezeigt bekomme, ist nur ein einfacher grunder Balken am oberen Rand.
Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## F4RR3LL (8. Jan. 2011)

Schaut aus wie der OVH Kernel. Der ist ohne Modulsupport. Somit können auch keine Module geladen werden.


----------



## eeezy (8. Jan. 2011)

Ja Du hast recht OVH.
Kann man das denn irgendwie beheben?


----------



## F4RR3LL (8. Jan. 2011)

Das liegt daran weil bei OVH mpt-status installiert ist. Weil das Image ja für alle Server gleich ist. 
Genaueres hier da hatten wir das schon... ist im stable SVN schon gefixxt.
http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3563&highlight=Failed+to+load+mptctl


----------



## eeezy (8. Jan. 2011)

Ah ja Danke, den Thread kannte ich ja auch noch, dachte allerdings
das sich das jetzt mit dem letzten Update auf 3.0.3.2 hätte erledigen müssen.
Deshlab bin ich mal davon ausgegangen das ich der einzige bin der das Problem noch hat.


----------



## F4RR3LL (8. Jan. 2011)

Das weiß ich nicht ob das schon in der Stable drin ist. Hab da nicht weiter drauf geachtet. 
Wenn du allerdings mpt-status prugest und nochmal das update von Hand drüber laufen lässt sollte das Warning auch weg sein.


----------



## Kaimane (15. Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Möchte das Thema gern noch mal nach vorne holen.
Habe auf unserem Server bei OVH ISPC3 (3.0.3.3) direkt aus dem OS-Pool installiert, also keine ISPC3 Installation von Hand.

Im ISPC Cron Protokoll findet sich die bekannte Fehlermeldung vor:


```
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.38.2-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-32/modules.dep: No such file or directory
Failed to load mptctl
PHP Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/mods-available/monitor_core_module.inc.php on line 1118
```
Wie bekomme ich nun die Fehlermeldung weg?
F4rr3ll sprach davon, das Update noch mal anzustoßen.
ISPC hab ich nicht von Hand installiert und daher keine Sourcen.

mpt-status geht nicht zu purgen.
Aptitude sagt es wäre nicht installiert; ist es aber.
Vermutlich von Hand kompiliert ...

Gibt es noch einen anderen Weg?

Schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## Till (16. Aug. 2011)

Du könntest zb das mpt-Status binary umbenennen.


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Aug. 2011)

Also bei dem OVH Image ists definitiv nicht von Hand compiliert drin, der Imagebastler packt ganz bewusst nur Sachen rein die via Paketmanager verwaltet werden können.


----------



## Kaimane (17. Aug. 2011)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Also bei dem OVH Image ists definitiv nicht von Hand compiliert drin, der Imagebastler packt ganz bewusst nur Sachen rein die via Paketmanager verwaltet werden können.


Das mag ja sein.
Nur in aptitude wird "mpt-status" als nicht installiert angezeigt.
"mpt-status" ist als Binary an sich jedoch vorhanden.

Also, wie wäre das vorgehen?
Einfach das Binary umbenennen, wie Till vorgeschlagen hat?
@F4rr3ll: Aber: gibt es dadurch keine Probleme mit dem "Real Time Monitoring" bei OVH?


----------

